
Delta: A Syntax-Highlighter for Git - Myrmornis
https://github.com/dandavison/delta
======
Myrmornis
Delta[0] applies syntax highlighting to the code sections of git and diff
output, and uses background colors (instead of +/-) to indicate added /
removed content. It's written in Rust, and uses the same syntax highlighting
library as bat[1]. In fact, any bat configuration that you already have in
place (environment variables, custom themes/language support) is automatically
honored by delta. Delta also infers and highlights substrings that differ
between lines (similar to Github, Gitlab and other diff viewers) and removes
visual clutter from Git and diff output.

[0] [https://github.com/dandavison/delta](https://github.com/dandavison/delta)

[1] [http://github.com/sharkdp/bat/](http://github.com/sharkdp/bat/)

